# Best way to punch holes in nylon



## jumanji321

Heat up a nail and push it through. It punches a hole easily because it melts the nylon fibers around it so the hole wont fray over time.


----------



## VelvetsAB

I agree with Jumanji. 

You will need a nail, a pair of pliers, a small propane torch and a lighter. 

Use the pliers to hold the nail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

You dont necessarily have to use a torch a lighter or even a stove that still has the flame um propane stove?? haha I cant remmeber what they are called but any flame would work


----------



## gothicangel69

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## reiningfan

A even better way to put holes in nylon is to use a thin soldering iron. You can get them ultra cheap. They maintain a consistent heat and you just slide them in and slide them out and presto, you have a hole without having to heat up a nail with a torch.


----------



## Nutmeg

Soldering iron works best


----------



## VelvetsAB

BarrelracingArabian said:


> You dont necessarily have to use a torch a lighter or even a stove that still has the flame um propane stove?? haha I cant remmeber what they are called but any flame would work


_Don't know about you, but I dont like holding a small lighter that long, because the "flick" part of it can get pretty darn hot. _

_I would expect that the lighter wouldn't give the best heat to heat the nail up with._


----------



## Courtney

I lit a candle, held a long nail over it and used that to make extra holes in a nylon halter. I didn't want to hold a lighter that long (it gets hot!), but the candle worked well.


----------



## aspin231

I've always just taken a nail, *held it with pliers*, then allowed the nail to heat up over a regular electric stove element set to high. Wait until it's red hot, then puch your holes as desired. 
Soldering iron sounds easier though


----------



## noddy

As far as I know, that's one of the best ways to ruin a soldering iron. I'd just go with the hot nail and pliers.


----------



## gothicangel69

I ended up finding an old wood burning tool and using that. Geez did it work good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev

I have a nylon tie strap that someone has already put extra holes in. The holes are frayed and ragged.

Do you think a hot nail would melt the edges nicely, or is it too late, or another way?

Thanks


----------



## aspin231

You could try the hot nail method, I've had some success in similar situations in the past.


----------



## iridehorses

For just frayed holes or a frayed end on nylon, I use a lighter. The heat from the flame will melt the frayed part perfectly.


----------



## anndankev

Thanks, it sounds like an easy fix then.


----------

